# "Pepinos Hills" - SuperWen's Office Journal



## Redflame (Dec 4, 2011)

That's beautiful, I might have to look into adding a little color to my desk. roud:


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice! That Ista Mini Max Canister looks huge! Now all you need is another tank on the left side where the phone is at!


----------



## wildstick (Nov 26, 2011)

wow that's a nice tank


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Redflame said:


> That's beautiful, I might have to look into adding a little color to my desk. roud:


Thanks bro 



Jaggedfury said:


> Nice! That Ista Mini Max Canister looks huge! Now all you need is another tank on the left side where the phone is at!


haha no more tank.. My boss wil get mad



wildstick said:


> wow that's a nice tank


Thanks bro


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

dang.. when i saw the first photo i was the tank was going to be at least 10 gallon... 
so nice!

any more details on the light stand?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

That is a very neat office ! Nice tank layout as well. Are those angry bird dolls yours ?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

gnod said:


> dang.. when i saw the first photo i was the tank was going to be at least 10 gallon...
> so nice!
> 
> any more details on the light stand?


Hohoho yes that is the challenge layouting in nano tank, how to make it looks bigger than it is

Other picts for DIY lamphood:







































































diwu13 said:


> That is a very neat office ! Nice tank layout as well. Are those angry bird dolls yours ?


Hanahaha yes its mine... :shy:


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

and the stand? looks very nice and simple, is it a DIY?


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I always love your tanks!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Jakarta? I was wondering if shrimp keeping is popular there.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

gnod said:


> and the stand? looks very nice and simple, is it a DIY?


Yes it is, but its not my DIY 



radioman said:


> I always love your tanks!


Thanks bro 



sayurasem said:


> Jakarta? I was wondering if shrimp keeping is popular there.


Absolutely yes except me


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> haha no more tank.. My boss wil get mad


Not if you make him a tank too.


----------



## tenzero1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Your work amazes me....ahhhh


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Love it. I am furious at how clean your desk is.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I always love your tanks. On this one specifically, I enjoy the tall stems upfront, giving the "mountains" a lot of depth. I have always wanted to do that as most mountains in my area are usually seen best seen from forests but never have had a tank with the right dimensions. Great work.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Not if you make him a tank too.


Hahaha... Nice idea. I will transform his 2ft fish tank into an aquascape 



tenzero1 said:


> Your work amazes me....ahhhh


Thanks bro 



Gatekeeper said:


> Love it. I am furious at how clean your desk is.


Usually it is a messy desk, now I always keep it clean and neat after I put a nano there


talontsiawd said:


> I always love your tanks. On this one specifically, I enjoy the tall stems upfront, giving the "mountains" a lot of depth. I have always wanted to do that as most mountains in my area are usually seen best seen from forests but never have had a tank with the right dimensions. Great work.


That its the biggest challenge in nano, how to make a layout looks bigger and deeper than it is

Sometimes we have to put bulky or tall object in front and small/short object in background to make a good perspective and depth


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great aquarium as always. Nice lights too. That canister looks similar to the ZooMed 501 we get here in the US.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

demonr6 said:


> Great aquarium as always. Nice lights too. That canister looks similar to the ZooMed 501 we get here in the US.


Oh really? Now I know ISTA max canister is a copy cat -_-
this canister cost me about 35 bucks,,, really worth the price but little more expensive for its class. How about zoomed 501 ?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The filter looks identical to Finnex 360. Oh, cool tank


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

wow great depth! good job beautiful tank


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

OVT said:


> The filter looks identical to Finnex 360. Oh, cool tank


Zoomed 501... Finnex 360... any other else? 



.Mko. said:


> wow great depth! good job beautiful tank


thanks man


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

SuperWen said:


> Zoomed 501... Finnex 360... any other else?


If it works - steal it. Why invent in R&D?


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

1st time trimming in office:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

I said it in your other thread. That filter is bigger than the tank! Lol. Awesome little scape. I'm inspired by all these little tanks that I started my own little cube.


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

frrok said:


> I said it in your other thread. That filter is bigger than the tank! Lol. Awesome little scape. I'm inspired by all these little tanks that I started my own little cube.


Hahahaha thanks frrok...!!!!

I'm afraid these angry bird will attack my nano


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Awesome, I love it! Someone needs to make an angry fish game...


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Storm said:


> Awesome, I love it! Someone needs to make an angry fish game...


kekekekeke... nice idea...!!! roud:


----------



## Chucker (Apr 9, 2011)

Sorry to be someone else hung up on the filter... Have you cut back the flow at all? I'm going to get my first brigittae this week, and I was worried about too much current for them. (I have the Finnex 360lph on one of their 12l tanks)


----------



## SuperWen (Mar 24, 2011)

Chucker said:


> Sorry to be someone else hung up on the filter... Have you cut back the flow at all? I'm going to get my first brigittae this week, and I was worried about too much current for them. (I have the Finnex 360lph on one of their 12l tanks)


yes I did,
I put a strainer at the end of outlet pipe, this filter also come with plastic output looks like lilypipe :hihi: , it helps a lot to reduce current


----------

